# The Official Local LFS Buy/Sell Thread!



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Ok this is how this will work. There are lots of stores around that are starting to carry more "exotic" bettas, Petco especially!! Since there are a lot of people who don't have access to these nice fish, and can't afford the often outrageous price of aquabid fish, this will be another way to aquire some nice fish! 

If there is a specific fish you are looking for please tell us Gender, Color, Tailtype and any other details. Please also include your zip code so people can calculate shipping. 

Please also include some sort of time frame, meaning... If you want this fish but can't pay for it for 2 weeks, please say so, so no one is running out that day and buying you a fish. 

Please note that you will probably be paying anywhere from $10 - $20 for one fish, including shipping, which is MUCH cheaper then most bettas on Aquabid! 

If someone buys you a fish and you fail to pay the person who bought the fish can resell it to someone else after holding it for one week and receiving no payment. 

Any other rules or thoughts you think need to be added?? 

Lets get going!


----------



## Tinthalas Tigris (Jan 28, 2010)

This is a likable idea, but it needs paypal in order to work properly.


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm excited, I hope this will work out well. I'll take a gander at the Petco bettas next time I'm there.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I hope this works and can convince my mom to let me do it once my tank is up and running. Want a black Male crowntail so bad lol


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes paypal is preferred. But checks and money orders work too. Just take a bit longer!


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

123poof, I sometimes see black melano crowntails (I think that's the correct term) at my Petco. I'll have to check for you.  They're the ones that aren't completely black, but have a bit of light blue in the tail.


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Maybe instead of ordering specifics, we could do a kind of "report" thing--that is, if you go to a pet store and find a lot of gorgeous fish, say that you've seen a marble crowntail, etc. 
I have a bad feeling that this isn't going to help me.  I have no more room and no available space.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

My LPS sometimes has PKs or other special fish, the fish in my avatar came from there. Also there was a little black female recently, etc. Don't know if my parents will let me ship so I'll have to ask but if you live near you could always pick up. I definitely need to ask my parents.

What they normally don't have is HMs or DTs, DBTs, SD but mostly VTs and CTs. Also I have a Petsmart which I haven't been to in quite a while (hopefully going on Friday) so I have no idea what they have. Anyway I can look around for fish for people.


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

I think the report thing is a good idea. Even take some pictures with your cell phone or something if none of the employees are looking. xD


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

My LFS had some REALLY nice colored Veils the other week. They also had dragon veils (one of which was a copper). They also had 2 Kings (aka "round tails") but at $20 I don't think they're worth it.

Here's an example of the dragons they had (they only had 3 when I was there). My guy Alexander...









My petsmart sometimes has some really nice looking CTs or female VT. Mostly they have a lot of blue VT. I did see a combtail VT a few weeks ago.. he was really pretty.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

oooh so now I can tell my hubby that i'm driving around to look at bettas for OTHER people!! I'm just trying to be a nice helpful person 

EDIT: When I start working at Petco, it would be easier for me personally to take "orders" since I'll be seeing them come in. But I'll post more when I start working there, and when they get the HMPKs. All of my guys have come from that Petco, so they have a good selection and also very good care (the manager of the fish dept. used to breed bettas and still has several in a divided tank).


----------



## Greynova27 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey Zenandra, maybe you could post some of the 'adoptees' on your website once some become more available. Like, if someone fails to pay for one or something just put it up there.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

ninjafish said:


> 123poof, I sometimes see black melano crowntails (I think that's the correct term) at my Petco. I'll have to check for you.  They're the ones that aren't completely black, but have a bit of light blue in the tail.


Okay, well I need to get my tank set up first, and talk to my mom. Cause I never see them around here. When my tank is all set up I will start asking lol. If I get the okay I will post here. Have a feeling she'll tell me no. But its worth a try.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

I have yet to ask my parents (but I am going to in a little bit). It's like, "Umm...dad, would you mind me shipping bettas across the country if the other person pays for it?" Not sure he'll go for it. But he'd probably prefer shipping to pickup lol. Anyway, my LPS gets their betta shipment tomorrow so I will go and hopefully take pics. Also, if I were to ship, could I use the bags they use for fish at your LPS? Or would they be too thin?


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Weeellll...
I ended up going to Petsmart today. They had about 5 little Cambodian females! Nothing really special other than that except a Cambodian CT butterfly that I really wanted and a blue mustard gas VT. But I completely forgot to ask about shipping *slaps head*


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

This is a great idea. I have been wanting a marble CT female if anyone sees one anywhere. I am also loving HMPKs but my petsmart isn't getting those in.


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

There are a TON of gorgeous doubletail halfmoons at my local petco if anyones interested! There was a red/white/purple marble on there today! So pretty! They're $7!


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Zenandra said:


> There are a TON of gorgeous doubletail halfmoons at my local petco if anyones interested! There was a red/white/purple marble on there today! So pretty! They're $7!


 Oooh! Could you post pics? Pretty, pretty please? :-D


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Sure I'll go back today and be all sneaky sneaky with my cell phone! hehe


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

Is it illegal to take pictures of bettas at stores or something? Haha Everyone keeps talking aobut being sneaky so I was jsut wondering


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

I think it's more of it just being a weird thing to do and not wanting people to give you dirty looks...


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

I dunno. :/ Last time I tried taking pictures of a betta I liked and sending it to my boyfriend when I was at petsmart I was told to put my phone away. 
I think it might be for the same reason you can't take pictures of clothing in forever 21


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I take pictures all the time in stores... But.. I always do it sneaky. 

I think they don't want Peta people coming in a taking pictures of how they abuse their animals..?


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm never sneaky.. if anyone ever asks me I just tell them I'm sending it to my boyfriend (which I don't have) to see which one he likes best LOL


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Zenandra said:


> There are a TON of gorgeous doubletail halfmoons at my local petco if anyones interested! There was a red/white/purple marble on there today! So pretty! They're $7!


I would DEFINITELY want one. How much would shipping be?? I really want a Petco


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

$8 for priority or $15 for express, I'll get pictures tomorrow!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Alright! Maybe I can do that! Hope my dad agrees...


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Zenandra said:


> $8 for priority or $15 for express, I'll get pictures tomorrow!


*Jeopardy theme song* Lol :lol:


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

*cough* pictures??


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

Zenandra said:


> There are a TON of gorgeous doubletail halfmoons at my local petco if anyones interested! There was a red/white/purple marble on there today! So pretty! They're $7!


Can't wait to see the pics! Put me down as very interested


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

I soooo love this thread! My Petco brings in so many gorgeous Bettas and it saddens me that the will probably end up dying after a couple of weeks of being in those dirty cups. I went today and saw a gorgeous pearl and lavender betta almost dead. I saw him soon after hewas brough in a few weeks ago and love him. He almost glowed! 
I'll watch out for any great ones!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Can you all please keep an eye out for a silvery copper dragon for me. I want another one like Leonidas. I miss him so much. Please let me know if any of you find one.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

mysquishy- LOOK!!! She just posted this!!! You gotta get him!!!!! Same shipping price as if one of us were to find him, and pretty much guaranteed healthy!!!

http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=3857


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

kuklachica said:


> mysquishy- LOOK!!! She just posted this!!! You gotta get him!!!!! Same shipping price as if one of us were to find him, and pretty much guaranteed healthy!!!
> 
> http://bettysplendens.com/articles/page.imp?articleid=3857


I didn't see it fast enough. He was already sold.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

HOLY COW! It was up for like an hour! That stinks! There is another under her HMs but he is $20. you can always email her and ask if she will have any others. I have done that and she let me know before she posted them.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Thats what I hate about bettysplendens. Even if you email right away and the fish isn't sold you can get scuppered. She needs to figure out a better way. I guess it doesn't make a difference for her as long as she sells the fish.

(can anyone tell i'm a little bitter about losing the calico female?? LOL)


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I have emailed her before and she did not really answer my question and she seemed a little snotty about me even asking a question. I am not even sure if I want to deal with her. I don't know.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

kuklachica said:


> HOLY COW! It was up for like an hour! That stinks! There is another under her HMs but he is $20. you can always email her and ask if she will have any others. I have done that and she let me know before she posted them.


 I think the other one I saw was sold too.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

That's too bad. They were both available when I posted, they sure do go quick!! When I've emailed her she's been great. She even sent me pics of some of the fish before she posted them for sale. But my hubby won't let me get any :-/ Or, he says yes, but he's obviously NOT very happy about it.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, she was not that nice to me. Maybe she was having a bad day or something.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

She seemed nice to me, I just think its fishy that I asked if a fish was for sale, she said it was, I emailed her back immediately but the fish already sold.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

mysquishy - did you see this one?? i just saw it while looking through aquabid. Not quite like leo, but close! and the breeder is on another forum I'm on and seems trustworthy. Free shipping!

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1276219666


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

kuklachica said:


> mysquishy - did you see this one?? i just saw it while looking through aquabid. Not quite like leo, but close! and the breeder is on another forum I'm on and seems trustworthy. Free shipping!
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1276219666


I looked at that betta a couple of times and I am really wanting him even though it leems like he has some fin damage. I didn't even realize there was free shipping!!!:-D


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

I just PMed the seller on the other forum I belong to to see what else he has for sale. He sent me extra pics of the black and white pics, let me know if you want them! I just wrote back to see what the tail damage is from.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 19, 2009)

does ayone live in townsville/QLD that has found nice bettas? especially
half-moons

(My local store sells Crown Tails for $25 US!)


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

I live NOWHERE near a petco. I searched for locations and it said there were none in a fifty mile radius. How depressing. My petsmart is so sad it doesn't even carry safe start. I've been asking them for weeks to get some in too. :/
Their bettas also leave much to be desired. Does anyone know if I can ask the people there to get some more varieties in?

======
Also tell me if i should move the above to a different part of the forum. :/ i don't want to spam.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Does anyone live in Accident MaryLand?Cause I want to adopt a healthy betta.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I've wanted to ask them sometimes also, but I don't think the stores get to chose...I think they just get what they get. 

@Alienbetta1- do you have a Petco near you? All of the fish that I've gotten from them have been pretty healthy. There's always that chance that you'll get a sick one though. I think you bought your two from Walmart right? All the fish that I've gotten from Walmart have died, so I don't buy fish from them anymore. Obviously the breeders they get their fish from aren't great quality and the workers take horrible care of them.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> I've wanted to ask them sometimes also, but I don't think the stores get to chose...I think they just get what they get.
> 
> @Alienbetta1- do you have a Petco near you? All of the fish that I've gotten from them have been pretty healthy. There's always that chance that you'll get a sick one though. I think you bought your two from Walmart right? All the fish that I've gotten from Walmart have died, so I don't buy fish from them anymore. Obviously the breeders they get their fish from aren't great quality and the workers take horrible care of them.


The Petco nearest is like 2hours and 10 minutes away.:-(


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

kuklachica said:


> I just PMed the seller on the other forum I belong to to see what else he has for sale. He sent me extra pics of the black and white pics, let me know if you want them! I just wrote back to see what the tail damage is from.


I would LOVE to see more pics of him. Thanks!


----------



## JamieTron (May 16, 2009)

LucyLoofa said:


> I live NOWHERE near a petco. I searched for locations and it said there were none in a fifty mile radius. How depressing. My petsmart is so sad it doesn't even carry safe start. I've been asking them for weeks to get some in too. :/
> Their bettas also leave much to be desired. Does anyone know if I can ask the people there to get some more varieties in?
> 
> ======
> Also tell me if i should move the above to a different part of the forum. :/ i don't want to spam.



I think you would have to talk to the manager my petstore gets females in on request and different tail types. Not sure about colors but normally when they get the requested tail types a lot of new colors come in too.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Petsmarts do not stock any tail types other than CT, VT, and VT females (with the occasionally CT female or PK female). There isn't any way for them to special order fish because who ever their supplier is, they don't sell other types.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Awww that stinks Alienbetta!  Are there any family run pet stores near you? I've googled pet stores near where I live and it pops up with a whole list of them so you could give that a try.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

mysquishy said:


> I would LOVE to see more pics of him. Thanks!


Hey look what I found!http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1276183205


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

sweet


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

just incase anyone is interested, my Petsmart has some really pretty female bettas. I saw a few marbles, and a few different colors I typically don't typically see. I might be going back today for more plants, so I'll get a good look at the different colors


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

JKfish said:


> just incase anyone is interested, my Petsmart has some really pretty female bettas. I saw a few marbles, and a few different colors I typically don't typically see. I might be going back today for more plants, so I'll get a good look at the different colors


Could you get some pics?:-D


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

yeah


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I'll try, but knowing my parents, they'll give me weird looks, and probably tell me to hurry up and get what I need XD. Sheesh, i wonder how my dad'd react if I up and told him "I bought these betta fish, now I want to send them off to some random place to some person I don't really know..." XD


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

mysquishy - PM'd pics


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Zenandra said:


> There are a TON of gorgeous doubletail halfmoons at my local petco if anyones interested! There was a red/white/purple marble on there today! So pretty! They're $7!


Umm Zenandra, you said this a while back. Did you ever get pics and do they still have them?


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

yeah wonder this also


----------



## apostoloz (Jun 7, 2010)

hello!..every body in the house...waz up?..i wanna buy a red betta HM...a nice big one that will live for long....eney ofers?..i first wanna see and maybe i will buy...because i alredy got a fishey wishey......ooo and i my name is apostolos the great greek...i live in greece..and i,m proud of it..hehehehehehehe...jist joking...not that proud!haha!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

If you live in Greece you probably can't buy from any of these people, because most of them live in the U.S. or Canada.


----------



## apostoloz (Jun 7, 2010)

oh main..cont they ship it her?...hehehehe


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

it would be really expensive


----------



## apostoloz (Jun 7, 2010)

in greece..you cont find red betta HM..and i realy want one...if i get a femail and if they make babys will the babys look all the same?


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

Nope. It's a pretty slim chance.
Plus it's a delicate process from what I gather.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

you have you research you brains out to breed and check www.aquabid.com


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

apostoloz said:


> oh main..cont they ship it her?...hehehehe


No, it would take too long to get there, and you would probably...no, definitely, end up with a dead betta. The country would have to quarantine (live animals) and the betta would either run out of air, starve or just plain die for other reasons.

Also, I know English isn't your first language but it is pretty hard to understand you. Do you think you could try to be a little more clear? Thanks!


----------



## apostoloz (Jun 7, 2010)

ok thks for the help..hows dos my fish look?...is it ok?..


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

yeah it is please speak so we can understand you


----------



## apostoloz (Jun 7, 2010)

hahaha...i try my friend..dont worry..did you know that..greek was going to be the 1st language spoken around the world?..but by 50votes...it is now became english..sooooooo....relax i,m greek..


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

..... off topic


----------



## apostoloz (Jun 7, 2010)

haha you funny fish!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Lol


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

rofl


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Apostoloz: you should check out european market. I think I've read that one off the pioneers of "modern" betta is from Swiss.


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

Just an update, I was in Petco last night and their betta stock was really depleted, so I think that means they'll be getting a new shipment in either today or tomorrow. I'm going to check in tomorrow evening and see if they've got any nice ones!

*Praying that her Petco will start getting HMPKs in.*


----------



## apostoloz (Jun 7, 2010)

hehe what do you meen?...that they might have red betta half moon?..thats the one i,m looking for..


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

You can find them on www.Aquabid.com apostoloz.


----------



## apostoloz (Jun 7, 2010)

thks! oh and what one are you geting?


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i hope you also find a hmpk


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

apostoloz said:


> thks! oh and what one are you geting?


Are you talking to me cause since all my bettas died and I don't have any more Im thinking on getting a Plakat or maybe a Half Moon Plakat.:-D


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i think he was talking to ninjafish


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

I'd really like a half moon butterfly betta! =]

I don't live near any petcos. =[ Wish I did. Maybe I will when I'm back up in the northern portion of my state again! =] They've got everything nice up there!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Lol


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

rofl


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

WALLY your betta is still chilling in the back of petsmart. I hope you see this when you get off work


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

I wasn't able to get to Petco tonight because my mom was like "I DON'T FEEL LIKE GOING OUT IN THE RAIN DFJSDJDSGHN." soo I'll go tomorrow. :3


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

cool ninjafish take pics please


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Went to Petco today and they had new bettas!
Just a few really nice ones among the fish. Sorry, didn't get pictures bc my phone has a very bad camera but I'll describe some of them. 
- 1 REALLY pretty white and blue marble female, I'm pretty sure she was a crowntail. Never seen such a pretty female. 
- 1 HM Pastel/cellophane similar to the one in my avatar. He was more transparent along the body. Really pretty, almost brought it home. 
- 1 gorgeous green/white Marbel HM boy. His tail was a bit shorter than the typical HM but it has a slight tip. Almost like a mix of HM and Spadetails but not too noticeable. He also had a butterfly pattern on his tail. 
- 2 silver and red HMPK, very nice looking fish!
- 1 white and yellow HMPK
I think that's it for the ones that really stood out for me. I didn't bring home any fish today  I did go to the check out a few times carrying different fish and ALMOST buying them... probably veyr funny to the employees there 

Anyone interested in the fish I can go back and check if they still have them for sale.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I might be able to go soon :3 I'm going to be picking up tanks for Akeros and Bliss, since they're stuck in 1 gallons right now, and while I'm there I can SEE if I can snap some pics. Hopefully a guy I know is working... he'll probably let me do it ^-^ Won't be until Friday-Monday, since I have Drivers Ed from 6-8, which is about my entire night T-T


----------



## spongebob (Dec 19, 2009)

has anyone found any halfmoons in australia?


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

Okay, I lied. I managed to go to Petco tonight because my mom got a call about her curtain rods being in stock at the store, so she wanted to go get them, and since Petco is close by..Why not!? 

Sure enough, Petco got some new bettas in. (Took one home myself!) I took pics of the ones that caught my eye, but besides these, they have a lot of nice females in right now, and a lot of crowntails. Sorry for the bad pic quality, they're cell phone pics.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Omg I loveeee the 3rd one!! Sooo pretty.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I want the third one how much is it?


----------



## LucyLoofa (May 30, 2010)

Goodness Gracious the top one is handsome! I really wish you lived closer to ship! He looks so healthy too!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i love the third one also


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

Love the third and fourth! Funny how we all end up liking the same ones XD


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

lol


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Sorry all!! Been crazy busy haven't gotten over to petco, on my way out the door now!! Will post pictures asap!


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

yay


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

God! I envy you guys, you're really into your hobby. And for what? Merely for the love of your hobby. I wish people around here were like you, then I would have friends. Unfortunately they do it for financial gain....

Fortunate for me, I can get bettas for 50 cent. I wish shipping was easy so I could send you guys some.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

you have friends here and wow thats cheep i wish u could send us some also


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

crownie said:


> Love the third and fourth! Funny how we all end up liking the same ones XD



Haha! That's because we have good taste.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

heck yeah we do


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Some gorgeous guys at petco! Red/white/blue marble ct, white halfmoon! Green gas ct, royal blue Bf halfmoon. At the chiropractor now on my droid. Will post pics when I get home.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

Omggg a white HM!!??? Would you charge the $14 plus $10 shipping? I live in CT so it's not too far from NY.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

coool a white halfmoon sweet


----------



## crownie (Apr 27, 2010)

BettaxFishxCrazy said:


> Haha! That's because we have good taste.


hahaha! Too true!

Can't wait to see the pics Zenandra!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Blue Butterfly Super Delta









Red Butterfly Super Delta









Green Gas Crowntail









Red/White/Blue Marble Crowntail









Turquoise/Red Marble Crowntail









White Opaque Halfmoon [On Hold]









If you want one PM me and send a %50 deposit, if the fish you want isn't there when I go back I will immediately refund the money


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Ooh! My faves are the first and the last, but I can't take any right now.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Those are nice fish!!! 

I don't know if my Mom would be comfortable with me doing this.. not sure. I think she's tired of me getting fish shipped to me. LOL My petco has amazing fish though..


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

The white HM is no longer on hold


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

Zenandra said:


> The white HM is no longer on hold


Just curious . . . how much would he be? After shipping and whatnot?


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

i like the first one hmmm


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I just got a new betta so I won't be able to get another untill I buy another tank.


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

ninjafish said:


>


What color was this one? Yellow?


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

*Sob* this looks exactly like Alien


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

xswornxoffxjello said:


> Just curious . . . how much would he be? After shipping and whatnot?


Or did I misunderstand you? Is he available for adoption or has be been adopted? I'm confused. . . :-?


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

He would be $8 for the purchase price + $6 for priority shipping! Let me know asap if you want him so I can go back to petco and get him!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Meh I don't have enough money.


----------



## ninjafish (Oct 25, 2009)

mysquishy said:


> What color was this one? Yellow?


He's white/iridescent with a grayish spot on his head.  If you want him let me know asap so I can see if he's still there.


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

I really want that blue butterlfy male...................................


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

By hold do you mean you'll hold for us? Or what? Sorry. If anyone is going to Petco soon take pics because I really want a HM!


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 23, 2009)

Learn TF - i think it would be much easier if you gave specifics of what color/type of HM you want. Asking people to take pics of the HMs is a lot of work for them. But it is easier to keepa an eye out for a particular kind.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Yeah you're right, sorry. I wasn't thinking.

I'm looking for HMs, obviously. I like BFs, yellows, coppers, dragons or anything unusual but especially coppers and dragons would be what I'm mostly wanting.


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

Learn To Fly said:


> Yeah you're right, sorry. I wasn't thinking.
> 
> I'm looking for HMs, obviously. I like BFs, yellows, coppers, dragons or anything unusual but especially coppers and dragons would be what I'm mostly wanting.


 I saw a yellow and blue hm yesterday. it had this big old blue spot right on the top of it's head and the rest of it's body was yellow with blue specks.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

unusual hm's


----------

